# Dual Seaton Submersives HP+



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just picked up my second Seaton Submersive yesterday and I'm very excited. I swapped out my 2,400 watt Amp with the newer 4,000 what amp and picked up an additional cabinet without an Amp and the new amp runs both subs. My initial impressions are wow. I will have a little more time to play with and tweak the new subs but will provide a more detailed review once I spend more time with them.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on the sub. Hopefully your house survives the testing.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks B - one now I just have to get everyone out of the house for me too crank it up!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent choice of subs, I'm sure it will be incredible. What finish did you get? Oh, where's the photos?!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have Black Maple they match my black motif lol. I bought my first one in March and I didn't think I was gonna get the second but Mark's new idea help facilitate the purchase. I'll post a pic need to resize it.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is the slave cabinet


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's the AMP!


----------

